# Sylvester's Laid Another Egg!!



## bt3401 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi all,

The last thread was getting a bit long so i thought i'd start a new one.

Sylvester laid another egg yesterday She hasn't started incubating fully yet but i'm sure when the other one appears today she won't leave the nest!! She's an amazing mum!!  

I've uploaded a few more pics below:

http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=bt3401


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bt3401 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The last thread was getting a bit long so i thought i'd start a new one.
> 
> Sylvester laid another egg yesterday: She hasn't started incubating fully yet but i'm sure when the other one appears today she won't leave the nest!! She's an amazing mum!!


*well, thanks for starting a new thread, I dare say, this one will be getting quite a bit long also. LOL : *

Please keep sending the pictures they are delightful. The babies are so cute, and I think "Tweetie" is quite a catch, Sylvester is a lucky hen, but then she is beautiful too.

By the way...how many rounds are you going to let them go?

Thanks for sharing, I just love the pics


----------



## bt3401 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Treesa,

I think this will be the last round of babies this year.

I was going to ask though, if i don't control the egg laying, will it continue throughout the year? or is there a 'breeding season' as such?

BT


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not sure what the breeding season is in England, but our breeding season here in Florida (for domesticated homers) is December to June. 

But that is what the owners establish, it is different from area to area. Our season is early due to the heat and mosquitos, so by June we end the season. But that doesn't mean the feral population stops.

If you allow the birds to continue they will do more rounds, and it is okay so long they are healthy and given the proper nutrition. I think you are right in stopping it as before you know it you will have a crowded situation.

I have had a couple go 4 rounds and were perfectly ready for another, but I draw the limit at 4.

Our racing club president has at least one hundred babies, each year, but sometimes more.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

What beautiful pigeons Bubble and Squeak are turning into 
Thanks for keeping us updated
Regards
Alaska


----------

